# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  الى تحاتى تسير الحج وبتفارق عيالها شو تسوى ادخلن الغاليات انا بريحكن

## ganaty

هلا خواتى اولا الله يسر روحتكن الحج وتردن ان شاء الله سالمات غانمات المغفره والرحمه من رب السموات وتزير فرحتكن بشوفة عيالكن واهلكن انا كنت نفسكن بروح الحج ويلست احاتى ولدى عمره سنتين وبنتى عمرها 3 سنوات منيه فرحانه لانى بسير الحج ومنىه قلبى يتقطع انى بودر عيالى والشيطان طبعا يلعي دوره يوم يشوفجت تتقربين من رب العالمين وانا من كثر ما انا متعلقه فى عيالى والسبب انه كان عندى ولدى البكر مات وعمره سنتين وسبعة اشهرو احس انى بموت اذا ودرت عيالى ورحت عنهم والشيطان يوسوس لى ويقولى يمكن تردين وتحصلين عيالج ميتين ورحت اشتريت اعشاب البابونج لما قريت عنه انه يهدى الحاله النفسيه وحان وقت السفر والصياح من طلعت من البيت لين ركوب الطياره 0 حشا فلم هندى ) وعقب دعيت الله وقلت يارب احفظ لى عيالى وانته خير الحافظين لكن سبحان الله اول ما توصلين مكه وتشوفين البيت وتشوفين العالم الله بيربط على قلبج لدرجه انا اسبوعين يمكن اتصلت فى عيالى مرتين سبحان الله العباده والصحبه الطيبه فى الله والمناسك تخليج تنسين نفسج لان الله يعلم انا تركنا فلذات اكبادنا من اجله وان الله رحييييييم بنا وكل من تعرفت عليها وسئلتها عن عيالها قالولى نفس الموظوع وما اقول غير خواتى توكلن على رب البيت والله بيربط على قلوبكن وان شاء الله يكون حج مبرور وذنب مغفور

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## بطاقه

يزاج الله خير اختي
والله انا بعد أفكر واحاتي كيف بخليهم

----------


## أميرة بوظبي

جزاج الله خير الغالية ...

ولدي من البارحة أمي خدته ... عسب يتعود يرقد عندها ...

وحليلها خدت اجازتها قبل سفرنا عسب ما تحسسه اني بسافر عنه ...

من خمسة أشهر سرت عنه العمرة ... ويوم رديت نفسياً كان تعبانة ... وكانت السفرة 3 ليالي بس ..

الله يعين هالمرة ... أسبوعين ... كيف بتحمل فراقه ... وهو متعود يرقد عندي ... ويأكل من ايدي ... وأنا اللي اسبحه والاعبه قبل لا يرقد ... أمي تقولي ماطاع يرقد أمس عندها ... ويوم أذن الفير يقولها الله أكبر .. هههههههههه فديته يذكرها بالأذان ..

الله بيحفظه ان شاء الله... وبيسهل علينا ..

ربي يعطيج العافية عزيزتي ..

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا حبيبتي
كلامج صحيح وكل حد يقول .. بس ما يوالم أي حد
قبل ما اسير العمرة يلست اصيح على عيالي
وهناك نسيت .. بس اتصلت فيني اختى وكانت في الحديقة مع اليهال 
فديته خالد كلمني وقال ( ماما تعالي ) هني ما قدرت اتحمل ويلست اصيح من الخاطر والوقت صار بالنسبة لي يمشي بطيء

والحمدلله رجعت لهم بالسلامه .. وهالمرة ما اعرف شو بسوي .. أكيد عالعاده مناحه وعقب ان شاء الله بننشغل بالمناسك وبطوف الايام والله يصبرنا ^-^

----------


## أنهار99

خلوهم عند حد تثقون فيه عسب ماتحاتونهم

ووكلوهم لله ورددوا" استودعكم الله الذي لاتضيع ودائعه"

وصدقوني من اول ماتشوفون نفسكم هناك بتحسون بطمأنينه غير شكل

الله يردكم سالمين غالنمين مغفوره ذنوبكم

وشكرا ختي عالطرح فميزان حسناتج يااارب

----------


## التاجرة المتألقة

صدقتي ...

----------


## أسرار111

هيه صدق غناتي من نشوف البيت الحرام ربي يطمنا عليهم ونرتاح نفسيا 

الله يكتب لنا نحج او نعتمر هالسنة ان شاء الله

----------


## red.galss

كلامج صح ياختي .

----------


## ام ندى ...

يزاج الله خير الغاليه .... صدقتي

----------


## ganaty

صدقونى ان الله بيربط على قلوبكن خواتى حتى فىهذالك المكان مابتعرفون غير الله سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## pink 7

الله يوفق الجميع ...

----------


## منية_القلب

والله أنا نفس حالتكم..من قلت لهم أني بسير الحج وهم كل يوم في مناحه حد يقول اذا سرتي بذبح عمري ..وحد يدعي أني ما أسير وأنا قلبي طاير للحج..وأنا في حياتي ما فارقتهم..الله يسر أمورنا ويحفظ لنا عيالنا

----------


## رياانة العوود

الله يحفظ حجاجنا ويحفظ عيالنا يا رب

أهم شيئ دعواتكم

----------


## أم_سعيد

انا عيالي بخليهم وان شاء الله الحافظ وهم بيلسون عند اهلي مب غرب 
بس سعيد الله يحفظه يقول انا بسير الحج وياج

----------


## marina rak

موفقه

----------


## مريوم11

مرحبا.........انا ولدي كل يوم يرقد في الليل وينش الصبح ويسال ماما رحتي الحج..اقوله هههي يقول لي ليش رحتي... وانا بعدني ماسرت.....

----------


## أمورة كل حد

موفقات انشالله

----------


## سلرا

نعم انا نفس الشئ لما اوصل مكه انسى كل شئ ورب العالمين يربط على قلب المؤمن ومايفكر الا بالعباده والعيال في امانه الرحمن ووداعت الى ماتظيع ودايعه

----------


## ورده*جـوريه

مشكوره الغاليه يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ma6al_el2amar

عشان جي انا ابغي اسير احين.. عندي بس بنت وحدة ام 7 شهوور.. ادري صعب عليه.. بس هي ولا بتدري بالدنيا... صح كلامي؟؟؟
لانه هلي قالولي ليش مستعيله .. بتسيرين انشاالله.. بس احس الحين مناسبني اسير.. لانه الواحد ما يدري بظروف السنه اليايه...

----------


## العمر لحظه

الله يوفقكم انشالله

----------


## أم شمـه

يالله الله يقدرناا يارب
على فراقهم

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

والله انا كل يوم بس احط راسي على المخده افكر بهالموضوع وما اعرف كيف بتركهم

والله عذاب من يوم ما ولتدهم وانا ما فارقتهم يوم

وبنتي الكبيره 8 سنوات كل يوم تسالني كم يوم باقي وتروحي وكم يوم بتيلسي
وليش هالكثر اسبوعين ويا رب يمشي الوقت بطيئ علشان لا تهدينا
والصغيرونه 3 سنوات للحين مو فاهمه الموضوع زين بس المصيبه بس اسافر لا الصغيره ما تنام الا على ايدي
ووايد متعلقه فيني الله يعين الي مصبرني اني بروح بيت الله وان امي بتيلس معاهم 
الله يصبرني على فراقهم ها الايام ما قادره اصارخ عليهم او ازعحهم دوم ابوس فيهم والاعبهم واله صعبه شنسوي قلب الام

الله يصبرنا اجمعين ويحفظ لنا اولادنا آمين

----------

